# ICS root?



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Simple, possibly ignorant question coming up lol. Is there a root method after the ICS OTA? Had to fxz to get the update, so now I'm not rooted and it blows!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## digitalr0gue (Oct 18, 2012)

Use the same methods as before. Motofail, edge, HoB, etc.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## berspal (Oct 14, 2011)

My Bionic no longer acknowledges usb when it's connected to phone every since I loaded the update. Is anyone else having this issue or have a work around. I'm trying to re-root my phone.


----------



## H_U_N_T_E_R_3 (Sep 19, 2011)

Can I still use Petes method to root?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Check Obsidian's topic regarding how to root the ICS build. I have successfully rooted just fine on the latest OTA, 246 using the method in his topic. For anyone's reference, its the RZR Edge root method. Works perfectly fine.

Regarding the device not being recognized, try reinstalling the drivers. If that don't work, connect the Bionic, look for a disc-type drive, it'll contain driver installation, use that and it should work fine. That's what I did.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

H_U_N_T_E_R_3 said:


> Can I still use Petes method to root?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


I don't believe pete's method has worked for a long time.


----------



## bigd5783 (Nov 7, 2011)

berspal said:


> My Bionic no longer acknowledges usb when it's connected to phone every since I loaded the update. Is anyone else having this issue or have a work around. I'm trying to re-root my phone.


as much as you probably dont want to do it factory reset the device. I had the same problem with motofail and after factory reset it worked instantly.


----------

